# music for haunt house theater theme



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

You could try here to search for each sound one at a time.





__





FindSounds - Search the Web for Sounds






findsounds.com





After that try googling for each sound file.


----------



## dpeterson (Aug 31, 2008)

Check out the various/abundant offerings at Royalty Free Music. As long as you are good with giving credit, it can be free (at least that is my understanding). You can also pay and get use rights for various scenarios.


----------

